# The Hoarder's Church, Scotland November 2018



## mookster (Nov 21, 2018)

Another one from my recent trip way up into Scotland from the south of England. I had wanted to see this location for a good year or so, and in actual fact I had it pinned on my map before I even knew it was 'this' church in particular.

This small church is located in a semi-rural setting in the south of Scotland, set in the middle of it's own cemetery. After it ceased to be an active place of worship it was deconsecrated, sold and converted into a residential property. For many years it was lived in by a woman who amassed a huge amount of stuff inside, although somewhat weirdly beyond the general trinkets and books the vast majority of the hoard was made up of children's toys including an unnerving amount of dolls. It's been on the scene a while now so has been thoroughly gone through, rearranged and mucked about with but it was a location I had wanted to see for ages so that didn't bother me.

What did bother me was the atmosphere in here. I rarely 'feel' anything at all in locations however after leaving both me and my friend commented on how heavy it felt inside, almost uncomfortably so. It took a while for me to notice but after a fair amount of time inside the church we both had fallen completely silent, we usually talk a lot about stuff during explores especially in smaller places such as this but here there was just silence. 
















































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 21, 2018)

Interesting photos, different shots, different angles but looks like the same old stuff. Nothing stolen and the church is still in good nick.


----------



## mookster (Nov 21, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Interesting photos, different shots, different angles but looks like the same old stuff. Nothing stolen and the church is still in good nick.



It's not in that good nick sadly. The rose window has at some point fallen out and smashed into the floor, there is also a large area of floor collapsed near the bed area and a similarly bad area of floor on the opposite side at the door into the little room. Sadly it's falling apart and will probably only get worse over the winter!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeh is a downward spiral for this place i believe. Nothing that's not happened before or again bud.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 21, 2018)

What a strange place. I can see how it came about but for some reason or another it's been left like that. I definitely didn't expect the insides to be like that. A little creepy with the heads though and another I'd not visit alone!
A hoarders house though - is that hoarding because mine's far far worse!


----------



## Wrench (Nov 22, 2018)

Rather nice report there.
Liking this lots.


----------



## Ferox (Nov 22, 2018)

Spot on mate, good to see this place again. Well shot also.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 24, 2018)

Like all the hoarders' houses, no doubt this one has a tale attached to it and it's probably a sad story.

I know what you mean about a heavy atmosphere - most places feel benign but I've experienced something similar at Sleaford Maltings.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 27, 2018)

I used to love seeing this place pop up but now it’s been tourbussed to fuck it’s a shame to see how much has been yoinked or smashed up. I can’t think of anywhere else that gets rearranged more than this place!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2018)

I know what your saying Mookster, Im not into spiritual bs but I got a sad vibe in there...or I could of just picked up on brewtal's stress at me moving shit about for the 100th time


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 28, 2018)

ben..how weird you say that about how it feels in there..i explore mainly alone and this place was no different..i wandered about here first just looking at everything trying to figure out what the place was used as if anything.. i got my camera out and started snapping away and within about ten mins i started to feel a bit odd ..it was overly silent in there yet i felt totally at ease ..but had this really sad feeling come over me..now i am definatly not one for all that ghostly spiritual shite to be fair ..i left as it fell dark, with very few photos which for me is very unusual in a place like that thats sooo photogenic.. i sat in the car and realised that ide spent three hours basically wandering about there just looking at stuff.....


----------



## Dandanh25 (May 14, 2019)

Hi new to this page so helloooo  visited this little place a couple of weeks ago, it was slightly dark when we arrived but still amazing. Such a shame to see it the way it is because of the vandals  great explore. I too felt heavy! Very eerie place


----------



## Echo Seven (May 15, 2019)

This place loots different with every set of pictures. This is a great set that captures the atmosphere and weirdness of it!

I've visited this place quite a few times over the years. Great photography potential. Spent a few full days in their with others and on my own. Can't say I felt anything unusual. Spent a good bit of time reading letters and paperwork finding out the story of it. Sadly there was a fire a few weeks ago and alot of it is now destroyed bit its not completely wiped out. Roof is still OK.

The owner lived in Edinburgh, worked as a telephonist at the MOD. Quite religious, she bought this old church and applied to the Scottish tourist board for funding to turn it into an "International Arts and Craft Centre" She didn't get the funding, lost her job and had to sell her house in Edinburgh and then moved in here. She had a boy and a girl who slept at opposite sides of the church, all their kids stuff is there inc Scouts,Girl guides and school records. All the woman's life story was/is there her bank statements, pay slips, letters to and from family. family photos etc. I did a bit of research trying to find any family members but couldn't.

Cheers


----------

